# Two spawn logs!



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Had a spawn on October 21st, fry hatched on the 23rd. Boy is a HMDT, girl isnt quite HM but her parents were both HM's. Please excuse the poopies on the mom hahaha. Only good shot of her colour and of course it had crap in it. -_- Most recent shots of the babies were at 26 days old.

























































































































And here's the other spawn, they spawned yesterday afternoon (Nov 19th). I tried this male a few times before and he just beat the crap out of the girls. I put my most fiesty girl with him and wham bam thank you ma'am, eggs! lmao. I love this boy. Both boys actually belong to Sena Hansler, She picks amazing fish haha. 










I love the spots on moms fins  









:-D


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow, your camera is pretty high definition. Nice quality pictures. I'm definitely gonna keep watching this.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Nimble!  Takes lots of editing (i take like a trillion photos everytime I take the fry out and take pics of them lmao) and cropping but in the end I think it's worth it


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

We now have fry tails!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

more photos?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Your DT male is gorgeous, mein Gott. o__o *steals*


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll upload some in a few mins!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I dont have to crop them anymore haha yay!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I love that you can already see color coming in on a few there!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

We can see lots of Yellow, plenty of Blue iridescence, and several Red fins.

Hooray for Confetti Fish! Also, you can see the ventrals forming on some of them!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Babies!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I was getting very worried about not seeing those ventrals, I was over the moon when I got these photos the other day and saw them!!! <3 They're so sweet haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Some of the bigger babies have been separated from the rest of them, and the newer fry were being eaten by dad overnight yesterday so I took him out. I'll take some photos of the bigger babies if I can catch them LOL. I'll have to put them in a jar (as usual) because their tub isnt see-through


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

He was having a rest but I liked the way the light lit up his fin edging!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Those fishies are adorable!!!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Im in love with those super wide dorsals! Cant wait to see these guys mature


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you!! Pretty happy with the amount of big dorsals in this batch!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm defeniatley subscribing! The parents are gorgeous and the fry are stunning!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you!!!  Will do my best to keep everyone updated, I'm going away for 3 weeks in January so I'll make my boyfriend send me pictures lmao


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Those are some cute little guys, aren't they?


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

hahaha love those little guys! that shiny guy is pretty cool.
what do you think youll get as far as finnage?


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

I love both the both the males, I could just have dem! And I agree, the spots on the females fins are pretty sweet 

Can't wait to see the fry more grown up, I bet they will be absolutely gorgeous like there parents!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Stunning. How old are the last set of pictures? When. I bought my baby, she was that age (although I didnt see her for over 6 months are she survived fishy hell. And there was nothingi could do


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry guys I dont get any notifications for this thread for some reason!! There's lots of doubletail dorsals but no actual doubletails. These guys are going to be finny!! hahaha. Tomorrow these guys will be 2 months old tomorrow. Those pics were taken about a week ago I think


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Subscribing as they are all so cute! Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lots don't have ventrals, I tried my hardest to avoid that trainwreck but alas, did not work. Next time, Gadget!
































































Love this guy!Definitely the biggest and brightest


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like there might be some CT somewhere in their background? Or are their fins just really clear and I'm only seeing the rays?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

haha it does look like they have crowntail but the fins are just clear at the end. When I first saw the photo I was like WTF CROWNTAILS?!?!?!?! but when I found him again, the fins were clear on the tips lol. Freaked me out.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, what are the little nuggets being held in right now? Seems like there enjoying it! Are you using a spine filter as well? Beautiful pictures


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Right now they're in a 26 gallon tub  with a heater, sponge filter and an overhead lamp


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks! How are they doing so far?!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

They're doing well! I jarred three, i think two are boys, not sure of the other one. Going to do some culling in a couple days though, some have really stunted bodies or crooked backs :/


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

pics?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

HEre ya go!!! So sorry for not updating!!  










































































Love this little boys dorsal






















































































































Some of these have found their new homes except for the purpley boy with the big dorsal, the green girl (im keeping) and the red with black lace, who I'm also keeping haha


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Fed too many worms? You're missing ventrals on a lot of them.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Nimble said:


> Fed too many worms? You're missing ventrals on a lot of them.


^+1 on the ventrals, but I thought it was over feeding something else ?

You've still got some absolutely gorgeous babies here though  Lucky


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

BeautifulBetta said:


>



I love this boy. Your lucky! lol


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

What stunning colors!

What exactly about too many worms impacts ventrals?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Microworms are live fed, so if you feed too many then you have a bunch of tiny micro worms hanging out on the tank floor, when the fry go to the floor to feed they rest their nubby little vents on/in the living Microworms, and I believe the worms eat the vents, and since they're eaten down to the nub they don't regrow


----------



## aaronpham (Feb 15, 2015)

Or it's the dead worms creating bacteria that burn/eat off the ventrals.. Same concept though. Generally, if the bottom of the tank is really clean then most fish will have vents.. But from my research most people who feed to much microworms usually end up with at least some fish without vents!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

My hypothesis is that it's because microworms are generally fairly nutrient poor, and thus may be lacking in a specific micronutrient or amino-acid that is necessary for activation of the gene that codes for production of ventral fins.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah for sure, I feel awful that so many were missing ventrals, but they'll be kept as pets, I only sold the others who had ventrals. Had another spawn this time and I'm feeding a LOT less microworms this time, stopping at 2 weeks instead of carrying them on for a long time. There's one baby that I forgot to include, she's still very very small (I think it was the second spawn i had done that I put in with these fry) and shes WHITE. totally white!! AND she has ventrals so yay for that haha. Thanks everyone!! Totally love them <3


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info!

Wow, you got a white one in all those dark colors! That's amazing! I really love the colors, and people looking for pets might not care if the ventrals are there or not.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

sorry for asking this question BeautifulBetta in your thread, how old were the babies when their fin stared growing?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

its okay!!  I could start seeing their fins at about a week old, but mine didnt start getting colour until about a month in. I can see irridescence on a couple of my current 3 week olds but no colour yet. Reds usually show up first


----------

